# My rant about pay raises and civilians



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2005)

Blowing off steam. Lots fo swearing  

Yesterday picking my wife up at work I got drawn into an argument with one of her co-workers. (Wife works in a hospital). Her co-worker was bitching and complaining about how they needed more money and it was unfair yap yap yap. Then she starts bitching about how it's stupid the military recieved "yet another pay increase! they don't even do anything!". I quckly got out of that argument because I just didn't give a shit but it reminded me of something that really really pissed me off. 


While comming back from a camping trip a little while ago, I stopped in the wendies/tim hortons in arnprior. There were some army trucks outside, I figured troops comming back from ex on a sunday.  I went into timhortons to get a chocolait milk and there was a fairly good sized line up. There were about a 15  people waiting in line, around 8 to 10 of them were soldiers.  Soldiers standing in line are no different than kids from a hokey team standing in line, tourists from a bus or regular people who don't know each other. Their just in uniform. Two women infront of me just would not shut the fuck up.  They were pissed they had to wait in line. Like the army was some how screwing with them making them wait longer.

"Oh great, the army is here. This is going to take forever. Can't they just use the drive through? They shouldnt even be allowed in"

They kept making stupid comments loud enough for the soldiers to hear. To the guys credit they just ignored them. When it got down to the last two soldiers (who were maybe 17 or 18) one of them had to take a minute to search through his pockets for change.
The bitches started making comments about pay increases, again loudly on purpose.

"You would think with ALL the pay increases these guys get they would have money. Ya they probably waste it all on beer. I hope they dont work this slow if they have to save someones life. Just keep giving these guys money so they can waste tax payers dollars on coffee".

The privates were getting really embarassed and the one guy couldnt find his change so his buddy paid for him, got his own coffee and left, but not before appologizing to the two ladies behind him! (infront of me)
I was so pissed off. 

Heres the funny part. The louder of the two women orders a bagel (i think) and a coffee and what does she use to pay? A $100 fucking bill!
The timmies worker said that she can't accept that. The lady starts bitching saying she just got paid and thats all she has. Who the fuck uses a $100 to pay for a $3.00?  If i'm not mistaken, most places now days don't accept bills over$50 or even sometimes $50. yet heres dummy trying to break a $100. She refused to pay with anything other than a $100. (her friend just sat there)
I wanted to kick her in the back.

Usually i'm pretty quite but i said something to them.
"You two bitches have to be the most ignorant hags i've met in as long as i can remember. It's a shame those soldiers spend their week-ends training outside in the cold and snow probably hardly eating only to come into timhortons for a treat and have to put up with this kid of bullshit. I really feel sorry for anyone who knows you"
I wanted to say more figuring i was on a roll but i was shaking/full of adreniline so i just walked away with my wife. (Kinda figured the chickie was going to cuff me in the ear from behind, she looked pretty embarassed heh).
To my surprise a handful of the people around me started clapping which kinda embarassed me but kinda made me feel pretty good. I regret not saying something when the two soldiers were there though.

Unfortinuatly I embarassed the hell out of my wife from my outbust and she didnt speak to me the rest of the day and she refuses to go into wendies/timmies with me when were there.


Anyhow, what the fuck is it with people who think JUST because someone is in uniform they can use them for a punching bag? Making smart ass comments in public wvere everyone can hear you is not clever, it makes you look like a dummy. 
Taxes pay for a soldiers salary, right. It also pays for a police officers or firemans or nurse or teacher. Do these people go and bust their balls? I don't see many people bitching out cops to their face for drinking coffee. People are always so worried about what someone else is getting that they don't appriciate what they have infront of them.

Watch survivor and see how much people cry and cry and cry over not seeing their family for 30 days. Now imagine not seeing them for 6 months at a time. Maybe every 2 or 3 years. Only, you can't quit anytime you want. 
I think soldiers earn the right to make people wait 5 minutes in line.
People should do their own thing and worry about themselves.


----------



## bojangles (25 Mar 2005)

Good for you! While your wife was probably embarrassed by your outburst back at these most deserving "hags"., I bet somewhere inside she's pround that you had the balls to say something where everyone else just watched in awe. Again, good for you!

Bojangles


----------



## Gunner (25 Mar 2005)

Makes me glad to be out west in Alberta.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (25 Mar 2005)

I have been posted in Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario and New Brunswick and have made an observation.This is my opinion of course but I found west of Ontario, if you are in uniform in public, you are almost always guaranteed to get a compliment or pleasent reaction from civillians.The outstanding support shown to 1 CMBG soldiers returning from Afghanistan was amazing.In Ontario I have more stories of members of the public saying things like "you army guys dont pay taxes or rent and you expect a pay raise", than I do have kind stories.Admittedly during for instance the ice storm, people were happy to see us but is that because of who we are or because we lent them a generator.

  So why are the east and west so different.Does it have to do with conservatives against liberals?How can there be such different views on our Armed Forces. You cant blame us since the Armed forces represent Canadians from all provinces and territories.

  I must say its nice to be posted back to Alberta though.


----------



## patrick666 (25 Mar 2005)

Some people just have their head so far up their own arse that it could be considered just another turd. Good job for telling them off, Ghost. Another pay increase? What about hockey players? They get millions and are still bitching, all they do is play a game. 

These are the men and women ready to take arms and defend us with their lives and I can not believe how people treat them sometimes. Every bag of lips, there's an a$$hole. 

Cheers.


----------



## jswift872 (25 Mar 2005)

Good job ghost..I was coming home from Thursday night training period and I got on the bus and this one guy started bitching about us getting a raise and what not...I started to feel really upset but then I realised he is just making himself look like an ass, not me....


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

Stuff like that happens everywhere, even in "military towns"such as here in Greenwood.  You would think that people in such places would know better so i can imagine whatcan happen in other places where the Cf are less prominent in the public mind.


----------



## Lexi (25 Mar 2005)

Good job Ghost... 
The world needs more people like you around!


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2005)

Thanks, Ghost!

When in doubt - sort-em out!



Tom


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Mar 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> I have been posted in Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario and New Brunswick and have made an observation.
> 
> So why are the east and west so different.Does it have to do with conservatives against liberals?How can there be such different views on our Armed Forces. You cant blame us since the Armed forces represent Canadians from all provinces and territories.
> 
> I must say its nice to be posted back to Alberta though.



Well, apparently you haven't been posted to British Columbia - the draft dodgers memorial!! There are more civvies and more CF pers in Ontario than in any other Province, so it follows that there will be more incidences of tension.  I don't buy this Albertan's are more respectful towards the CF myth - having worn the bag there myself for a while.   In London, it's hard to find a part of the city without schools and streets named after battles etc., and the City just about had a riot when the Conservatives moved 1 RCR out of here.

As for line ups in Timmy's, there was a time when CF pers were much more likely to be standing in lines ups at the Beer Store than for a cup of the "nectar", so I guess that's progress. Either way, people are bitching, who gives a shit?The troopers should have told the clerk at the counter that the two kind ladies waiting in line were picking up the tab.    
   
As for pay raises etc., in 1988 we got an increase of almost 6% .... I made the princely sum of about 28K for a killick without sea pay.  Factor inflation and COLA in, and I doubt an equal salary is being earned right now for the same rank. Thats hardly something for a taxpayer to complain about, even the NDP agree that pay needs another boost for the non-com ranks.


----------



## Sheerin (26 Mar 2005)

No matter where you go, you'll find people like that, but hey, thats partly what makes Canada great - not what they say rather the fact that they can say it.  

Remember everyone feels they deserve a pay raise and there is a significant number of people out there who think the military does nothing buy parade around (if that), and therefore most definitely do not deserve a raise that comes out of their taxes.


----------



## gnplummer421 (26 Mar 2005)

LOL I have to chuckle a bit, cause when I joined the civvie work force after the military, I ran into that a bunch of times. Thruth is most civvies are totally clueless about the military. I was getting the old "you collect an army pension at your age? so that's where all our tax money is being wasted...thruth is they are envious. Don't forget that most people in Canada love to bitch about ..well anything really, but taking action, well that is left to the soldiers, and as far as I'm concerned all you military types do an outstanding job. 

BV


----------



## backinblack (26 Mar 2005)

Ghost,

It seems any job that is sort of deemed to have one advantage or another brings out the envy in people - I even ran into that as a school custodian - my first job when I got out of the military!   Usually, the local school board didn't post the wage when they ran a job opening in the paper, but that particular time they did - union job, made 16-something an hour...   Well one night I'm washing windows at the end of the corrider and there is a PTA meeting just letting out, I remember hearing a guy say to a woman "looks like he's working hard!".   The woman replies "well he should be at the wages he makes!".   She was right, but still makes one want to tell both of them to mind their own business.

As for other public sector employees not getting flack in donut shops, etc. - well, I can't speak for Firefighters, etc., but I did 4 years as an Auxiliary RCMP after the military, and I can attest to the fact that people DO get in cop's faces in public places, and say things similar, like "As a taxpayer, I pay your wages etc.", and "Don't you have crimes to solve?".   When they are using a humourous tone it's alright, but some of them are serious and actually stand there like they are waiting for the cops to finish up their coffees and get back to work!   Heard things like "No wonder there's a wage freeze!", and similar.   The funny part is how tactful our RCMP can be with jerks like that.   I've watched cops sit there and smile, waiting for Joe Q Public's rant to end - then they just go on with their previous conversations with each other as if nothing had happened.   Those guys are thick-skinned - you need to be in their profession.

I'm with you in that I don't understand people who make obnoxious statements in front of soldiers - they need to march a mile in soldier's boots as far as I'm concerned.

Good on ya for saying something, though.   Some people need to "wake up and smell the army".

Cheers,

Boyd


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2005)

On the subject of Tim Horton's.....Has anyone noticed the differences in service to Military guys in the different Provinces?   In Petawawa, when you ask for your coffee they pour it and then ask for your money; while in Oromocto you have to pay before they even think about pouring your coffee.   In Oromocto they just stand there and stare at you (if you are lucky) but usually will ignore you instead, rather than serve you.  The slowest, however, was at CFB Kingston Canex, where it took over fifteen minutes for a Timmies server to serve a line up of three people.


----------



## Redeye (26 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> On the subject of Tim Horton's.....Has anyone noticed the differences in service to Military guys in the different Provinces?   In Petawawa, when you ask for your coffee they pour it and then ask for your money; while in Oromocto you have to pay before they even think about pouring your coffee.   In Oromocto they just stand there and stare at you (if you are lucky) but usually will ignore you instead, rather than serve you.   The slowest, however, was at CFB Kingston Canex, where it took over fifteen minutes for a Timmies server to serve a line up of three people.



The Kingston Canex is the SLOWEST TIM HORTONS IN NATO.  I was stunned at how long it took to get two coffees and a bagel there one afternoon.  There was practically no one in the joint, either!


----------



## camochick (26 Mar 2005)

I have been to both Tim Hortons in oromocto and believe me it isnt because you are military, it's because the people behind the counter are dumbasses. I used to go through the drive thru once a day and this one guy was so rude, i let him have it one day. I once suggested that they hire trained monkeys for the job but that just got them even angrier. Try the mcdonalds at gateway, they dont know there arse from a hole in the ground.   >


----------



## Big Foot (26 Mar 2005)

I just stay clear of the Timmies up on base and just go into town to one of the many TImmies there.


----------



## turretmonster (26 Mar 2005)

Nothing but good things at the new Timmies on the highway near Gagetown. They even made a big deal about giving me a bunch of those red poppy centered quarters in my change one day.
However, you run into all kinds. I just ignore the twits and carry on.
TM


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2005)

Turretmonster

That is the Timmies I was speaking of.  Long line ups....what a stupid place to put a washroom door...it is always blocked by the line up...Money first, then service......Is that a Newbie thing?


----------



## Zombie (27 Mar 2005)

Reading this entire thread just makes me want to join even more, despite the vain, naive, discontent people that live in this great country.   :


----------



## mseop 935 (27 Mar 2005)

Hi all,

Hope this works properly. I am a first timer.

As for the situation with Ghost, congrats on taking the initiative to do something. I also thought that if we are going to bring up the negatives, we should give credit to those who give us positive feedback. I am regularly on the road here in southern Ontario and have had two noteworthy experiences in Owen Sound and one other small rural town.

In Owen Sound, a lady came up to my two workmates in the food court and thanked them for " Wearing the uniform and putting our lives on the line for them". In the second incident, another lady came and sat with us for almost twenty minutes and told us how proud she was of us and then told us about her 2 sons in the military as well and their experiences.

These two ladies made our days on both occasions and gave us something to think about when meeting the other types out there.

Have a nice day..


----------



## Zombie (27 Mar 2005)

Good point mseop 935, I'm sure somewhere there's a balance between positive and negative feedback...as Turretmonster eluded to above, there's all kinds...


----------



## turretmonster (27 Mar 2005)

Geepers George, same place but I never had a problem. Yes the bathroom door is very poorly located, but no to money first before coffee. But it might be simply because I'm tall and really good looking   Prolly not eh?
I take my crew down there for coffee every so often and we get great service.
TM


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Mar 2005)

It seems these two "ladies" were suffering from what I like to call IAS "Invincible A$$hole Syndrome"... that's where people feel that it's perfectly alright to insult, berate, or verbally abuse others, particularly when that person is in uniform (store clerk, police, ticket agent... etc). 

They do this because they know they can get away with it, "the customer is always right" after all... employees don't want to get fired, managers don't want to cause a "PR" incident, so they take the abuse without so much as a peep. This in turn teaches the "a$$holes" that they can get away with offensive behaviour, and they become emboldened... they know they can act like this and know one will do anything about it, they feel... invincible. 

Well done Ghost, if more of us had the balls to jack people like that up, to embarrass them in front of a bystanders, maybe people would be a bit more polite and friendly when interacting with others... maybe...


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

In 2000 at a Smitty's in the Golden Mile, in Regina, I ordered in a take-away steak and mash by phone. I came in to pick it up, and I patiently waited in line for 15 minutes (meanwhile my food was sitting there getting colder by the minute) while two cranky 40 something hand holding diehard stereotyped lesbians (oops - don't mean to offend the PC crowd who may lurk on occasion around here, just calling it how it was) with a hellbent attitude agrued with managment over 3 lowsy cents! Thats right 3 cents.

My patience came to an abrupt end, and 'barked' at them 'how dare you speak to this girl with such contempt', then I finally asked what their problem was, I flipped them a quarter and told them to keep the change ,and more importantly to both to get a life, they left in a huff, ranting and raving how they'd never come back ( I said 'good'), and I was applauded by at least 30 people.   

The poor girl behind the counter was in disbelief on how two people could lower themselves, and argue over a few cents. I got a free meal out of it, and had to wait a little longer for another to be cooked fresh.

About Smitty's, they made the best lemon meringue pie next to my Mum of course   ;D.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## from darkness lite (27 Mar 2005)

I totally agree with putting loud-mouth individuals in their place, whether civie or military.  Just to throw some fuel on the fire I'll relate an incident that happened to a friend of mine's wife.  About 6 years ago my friends wife ran a convenience store about 6 blocks from an armoury.  One morning a young looking female came in and ordered cigarettes.  Just as the law stipulates, she ID'd her.  After calling my wife's friend a bi**h, she left in a huff.  Not even 30 seconds later, some wise-a$$ Cpl stormed into the store and demanded, in a really loud voice, to know why his girlfriend wasn't being served!!  When my friend's wife tried to explain its the law to ID, no ID, no cigarettes, he whipped out his ID card and shouted at her "Do you know what this is????"  In a perfectly calm voice she said, "Yeah, it looks a lot like the one my husband carries, oh by the way meet my husband."  He'd just come out of the back storage room, he was helping her out while on annual leave.  He of course introduced himself as "Warrant Officer ........"  Needless to say, no cigarettes were bought, and the Cpl had some explaining to do to his Sgt Maj later that afternoon...... 

Regarding Timmies, all the Timmies I've visited around Edmonton have gone out of there way to be nice to me, and I too have had complete strangers come up to me to thank me.  Of course when its a vet thanking me, I naturally say, "No sir, itsme who should be thanking you!!"

Cheers


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Mar 2005)

Hey ghost this didn't happen to occur sometime around september of last year did it?


Cause one faithful friday night on the way up to meaford we stopped at a timmies/wendys off the 400. There were tons of us up there, and i seem to recall having two ladies (one kinda chunky, the other slightly smaller) belittle all of us in line for about 10 minutes. After a covered my buddies food cause he didn't have the cash on him, we began to walk out and i turned to hear a gentleman lacing into the two ladies for what they had been doing. Infact i was pretty pleased i only wish i could have stuck around long enough to buy the guy a coffee. If this was you... thank you dearly it really meant a lot. No matter how much we want to scream somedays you just have to bite your tounge and hope for the best.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Mar 2005)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> Of course when its a vet thanking me, I naturally say, "No sir, its me who should be thanking you!!"
> 
> Cheers




Damn right as it should always be! Wether in the military or not!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Mar 2005)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> IHe of course introduced himself as "Warrant Officer ........"   Needless to say, no cigarettes were bought, and the Cpl had some explaining to do to his Sgt Maj later that afternoon......
> 
> 
> Cheers



Justice! Thats a good one, and would have been great if caught on camera   ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## camochick (27 Mar 2005)

The masses are asses hehe, thats one of my favorite sayings cause i have worked in customer service for a long time and have dealt with tons of "difficult people". I just love being extra friendly to them to piss them off even more. I dont understand why people would be jerks to people in uniform. I serve military people all the time and i treat them just like anyone else. 

I do find however that people who work at Tim Hortons always seem to be cranky. I know the job isnt the best but come on people atleast try and be nice hehe.   >


----------



## Korus (27 Mar 2005)

> Regarding Timmies, all the Timmies I've visited around Edmonton have gone out of there way to be nice to me, and I too have had complete strangers come up to me to thank me.  Of course when its a vet thanking me, I naturally say, "No sir, itsme who should be thanking you!!"



I fully concur with that, and not just because we wear the same cap badge.  

During a unit concentration recently, a few of us went to Tim Hortons for coffee after dinner, before we re-convened for the evening's training. We'd ordered some extra coffees to give to the new troops when they came back to the armouries from their dinner, but they were running low on ready coffee and had to brew up some more. As we were sitting there and talking, the lady who'd served us came by with the extra coffee, then handed us a bag full of cookies, free of charge... It was very nice of her. I've also had some positive reactions from people in lines despite the large amounts of people eye-balling the guys in the funny green relish-stained suits.

But then again, IMHO, Edmonton is a rather pro-military city. I've only had off reactions from people on Uni campus.

Out of uniform, service is good at the Timmies I frequent as well.. But maybe it's because I'm a regular at the Timmies in the engineering (university, not military) building and they have my coffee ready for me when they spot me in the line every morning


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2005)

So unlike Wainwright, where the town will not allow a Tim Hortons to be built.....It is a long walk to get a Timmies there.  Totally unsupportive of our Military and its addictions.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2005)

> Hey ghost this didn't happen to occur sometime around september of last year did it?


Nope, this was in Arnprior off the 417/17.   And the timmies at the kingston cannex IS the slowest place in the world. It's uncanny how truely fucking slow those people work. You need to see it to believe it.


People get away with being ignorant dinks in public because no one speaks up to say anything. It's like some kind of group mentality "someone else will say something:"
 I'm still really disipointed in myself for not speaking up when the two soldiers were still in line but whatever.

It's a lot harder to sort people like that out in uniform. The first thing they see is the uniform so it's hard to just say your piece and let the issue drop. Much easier when your not in uniform (i imagine that goes for cops, firefighters etc..)


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Mar 2005)

wow thats great. i cant stand how ignorant some people can be. the story kind of reminded me or a Tim Horton's on highway 11 just out side of orillia in Ontario. soldiers always stop there for a coffee break. never ran into any problems there though. thank god


----------



## TCBF (28 Mar 2005)

"how much we want to scream somedays you just have to bite your tounge and hope for the best. "

Balls to that - sort'em out!

Try the old Coriano Club pick-up line on them:  "Say, you sure don't sweat much for a FAT girl!"

I mean, it's a compliment, right?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## backinblack (29 Mar 2005)

Hey,

Reminds me of my 22nd birthday - a couple guys from my unit took me out to Brandon for a "few drinks", and to hopefully meet up with some ppls of the opposite gender persuasion.  We started out at the nightclub most frequented by CF personnel, but I kept buggin to go to the nightclub most frequented by Brandon university students, with much protesting from the other guys.  I was new there and didn't understand why the other guys didn't want to go to the university hangout.  (Was still naive, thought the whole country loved us army types... )  Well, finally they gave in and off we did ride to the other side of town.  When we got inside, I'd about thought I'd died and gone to heaven:  right by the dancefloor was this big round table with about 10 or 12 of the opposite sex.  The boys quickly found a table, and with big, knowing grins on their faces, watched me approach the table to ask for a dance.

Well, I asked this nice girl for a dance, she smiled nicely to me, then rather loudly told me "I'm sorry, I don't dance with Army guys!"  I wasn't sure I liked the way she emphasized the word "Army", so being the quick-thinker I was at the time, I stepped back a bit and in an even louder voice, said "Fifty bucks!?  Are you out of your (insert appropriate expletive here)ing mind?"

The boys got me out of there very quickly, and we finished the night at the Army-frequented club.


----------



## gnplummer421 (30 Mar 2005)

Geez I didn't think it was still like that! I remember we used to travel to Ottawa from Pet to go to the bars. The girls there didn't seem to mind...It must just be the close proximity to a base?...funny, but I hear a lot of females say"I love a man in uniform"...so what is the problem?..


----------



## backinblack (31 Mar 2005)

gnplummer421:

I don't know if it is still like that ... I had my 22nd birthday in 1989!


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "how much we want to scream somedays you just have to bite your tounge and hope for the best. "
> 
> Balls to that - sort'em out!
> 
> ...



A Ha! A Sue White Story......


----------



## TCBF (31 Mar 2005)

Hey George - no names, no pack drill!  You may wan't to edit!  ;D

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2005)

Tom, you know she is a legend in the same league as Bridget the Midget.   :warstory: ;D


----------



## chrisf (31 Mar 2005)

I've seen incidents like this happen a couple of times, only a couple of times fortunately, as I live in a fairly army enlightened area... obviously if you're in uniform, you can't really say much, but it's always great if you happen to be in civvies and let the offending party have an earful... though it's much more gratifying when it's a genuine civillian giving the offender an earful.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2005)

So, I can somehow see George singing the ditty,

Two for tea,
and tea for two,
Big Bev for me,
and Sue for you. :-[


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Apr 2005)

Too bad the germans left Shilo, sunday nights were always good for a laugh when the "oversized" locals came to the curling club.


----------



## gnplummer421 (5 Apr 2005)

lol I remember Sexy Sue from the Coriano club..man a Long time ago. The last time I saw her she had a neck brace on..apparently she got hit by a car...this was in 1987...scary story about her...she came up to me one night three sheets to the wind and says "mmm your eyes look so nice". I grabbed my buddy who was beside me and said "hey mike, this girl want to know the colour of your eyes " then I hightailed it out of there. I was more afraid of her beating me up than a drunk Airborne soldier.


----------



## TCBF (5 Apr 2005)

Some young lass - a tad overweight, but with violet eyes to die for - in the Coriano Club picked up a buddy of mine one night, got him drunk, and consumated the relationship in his truck.  She left a heavily soiled item of her small-clothes in the truck.  Buddy was still drunker than four barrels of s*** the next day, and it wasn't until late in the afternoon,  that he noticed said item of clothing fying proudly from his truck antenna, outside of F-16. 

No names - no Pack Drill.

Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Tom, you know she is a legend in the same league as Bridget the Midget.     :warstory: ;D



Bridget the Midget of Wainsworld fame? Indeed a war story that needs to be told   ;D . Mad Dog Hotel? Like Dundurn's the Blue Sisters, tralier trash from the 70s and early 80s.   ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (9 Apr 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Bridget the Midget of Wainsworld fame?



Someone told me she died.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (9 Apr 2005)

Or maybe your thinking of murmur of Cyprus fame???


----------



## Ghost (9 Apr 2005)

They don't accept $100 bills?

WTF is up with that,  they are very simple to check and there is more than enough $20's in the till at wendy's for change unless the place just opened.

Most counterfit bills are usualy $5 and $20 anyways.


----------



## SprCForr (10 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So unlike Wainwright, where the town will not allow a Tim Hortons to be built.....It is a long walk to get a Timmies there.   Totally unsupportive of our Military and its addictions.



  Not true. No one has managed to cough up the dough for a franchise yet. 

BTW, Boston Pizza is coming in where the Shell station was (beside Subway). And yes, Bridgette is still alive, she's just getting older (like us all) OMG! Murmur! I'd forgotten about her! Big Val and Big Sue from Chilliwack? Anyone?... Anyone?...Anyone?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2005)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Not true. No one has managed to cough up the dough for a franchise yet.
> 
> BTW, .............. And yes, Bridgette is still alive, she's just getting older (like us all) OMG! Murmur! I'd forgotten about her! Big Val and Big Sue from Chilliwack? Anyone?... Anyone?...Anyone?   ;D



Looks like we'll have to start a Bridgette, Sue and Murmur Thread.


----------



## LordVagabond (12 Apr 2005)

I let loose on a couple of supreme assholes that decided to be nasty in front of the one place that you never want to do such a thing.... in front of the Federal building in Downtown Calgary.

These two women (yes, I know, two women... odd that, Timmies and recruiting stations alike) were berating a guy that had just walked out of the recruiting station after finishing his final interview for Infantry Officer (he's off to St-Jean-sur-Richelieu in a couple of months) and he was being polite and deferential, just trying to bug out of a tense situation. So, seeing as I am applying for Armored in January 2006 (DEO officer  :warstory: 8) ;D), I am not a grunt yet.... also, I have the experience of being a Flight Sergeant during my air cadet days. So, in my best drill voice, I get RIGHT up to these "ladies" and just started tearing a strip from them. What follows is my recollection of my on the spot bearing down:

"You two a$$holes had better realize right quick that these people (waving in general direction of the recruiting station) are willing to put down their LIVES so that you two can stand here and ***** out another guy that is signing up to protect your bitching rights. While you stand there in your designer dresses and carrying your f'king louis vuitton purses (which they were), there are 1,000 men and women braver than you two will ever be out there in unstable nations, risking their lives because they believe in Canada and what she stands for. I swear, you two have your heads so far up your goddamned asses that the f'king lumps in your throats are your f'king noses!!! (yes, that is from Band of Brothers) So what I believe you should do is apologize right f'king now to this man, this soldier, this CITIZEN OF CANADA, for your baseless attack on him, then march on into that recruiting center and sign up, so you'll understand the sacrifice these people make just so you can stand there and be the bitches you are."

(keep in mind this isn't verbatim. This happened about a month ago, so my memory is good, but not THAT good )

Needless to say, the women went about their ways with certain ceremony and deportment ("How DARE he... blah blah blah") and the dude asked if I was former military. I said no, I was a former cadet FltSgt and was signing up for Armored Officer in January. He shook my hand, told me his name, and said "Maybe when we're both on deployment, you can cover my infantry troop's ***. I would be honored to have someone with your balls backing me up" and walked off. I just grinned  ;D and couldn't stop smiling the rest of the day


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

Wow.  All this at the Harry Hayes?  Ladies must not have worked there, that building and its employees have been nothing but pro-military since I worked there and started my application process.

Next time you tear someone down, especially a civvie, you may want to delete the expletives.  While I agree with you in sentiment, I don't think that anyone deserves to be on the recieving end of such a well-rehearsed tirade.  Especially from someone who's related to the CF so closely as the Cadets are.

Nice story.   ^-^

T


----------



## LordVagabond (12 Apr 2005)

I haven't been a cadet for well on 5 years now. I think I'm officially civvie for now... until January when I apply to the Armored    

And that WAS the clean version. I had training from the very best, CdtWO Preston from over in Ontario, back in 1998 when I made FltSgt and went to Penhold as a squaddie (I actually got a BED! not a bunk O_O!). He told me all about the proper way to dismantle someone... if they're nasty, be firm but polite. If they're in your face, get in theirs. If they have an attitude, make yours bigger and badder (<--- the one I applied )

Harry Hayes is an AWESOME place... I know that sounds weird, but the recruiting non-coms and officers there have come to know me, and I love to drop by there whenever I'm downtown just to STS (shoot the ****) with 'em. The navy guys have some HILARIOUS stories about sLT's coming from RMC and getting jacked up by PO's and such  Kudos to the Harry Hayes recruiting center... they really make you feel the interforce "love" and they just love to sit around and talk about anything. 


*edited for spelling ^_^


----------



## Torlyn (13 Apr 2005)

LordVagabond said:
			
		

> And that WAS the clean version.



Sure it was...  Like I said, nice "story".   :

T


----------



## LordVagabond (13 Apr 2005)

Well, remember, it WAS a month and a bit ago... what I typed up there ^^^^^^^^^ may be dramatically different than what was actually said. I said it was the clean version because I had the time to think about how I would write it down based on what I could remember, not thinking it up on the spot. So yes, that is the "clean" version, if for that reason alone. What was actually said may have been half as long, or maybe it was a 30 minute speech. I was kinda mad at the time, and memory doesn't exactly work well when one is not in a happy mood


----------



## larry Strong (14 Apr 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Too bad the germans left Shilo, sunday nights were always good for a laugh when the "oversized" locals came to the curling club.



Ah yes Big Kamala


----------



## Wizard of OZ (14 Apr 2005)

Do you really have to wonder why the Militayr is loved in Alberta?  Umm let me think..... We drive trucks and carry guns.  We fit right in with most of the population out here.   

On a serious note i have had the pleasure of both Ont, and AB as postings and have to say it does varry but you run into A ss hol es everywhere you go.  It like a natural fertalizer, they are sprinkled throught this great land of ours.  In some cases you have to bite your lip in other you have to speak up.  But it always has to be done with tact.  Good job Ghost.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Apr 2005)

Without politicizing this, there are more Rural people out here (read Conservative, old style values), or the people are first gen city livers and more urban people (read Liberal, fuzzy bunny slippers values) in Ont.


----------



## onewingwonder (14 Apr 2005)

> A Ha! A Sue White Story......


Bjeezus! That "lady" wouldn't happen to have been the one who had the habit of tracking down new posties and bombarding them with lascivious phone calls, would it? Blimey, did she have a mouth on her...thank God we never met.


----------



## Gibson (14 Apr 2005)

I think it's the uniform that gets people thinking they can just hammer into ya all they want.

When not doing the infantry thing I also work part-time at the Skydo-... er, Rogers Centre as security.  A co-worker was checking bags and being female she had most of the people lining up in front of her to have it done.  Some lady starts screaming at her about how she was taking to long and how it was bullshit.  She really started chewing into her until a Toronto Cop walked up and started jacking up the lady for doing it.  The cop was saying how the guard did not have to put up with that crap and how nobody deserved being treated like that and ended with telling the lady not to be surprised if someone took her to court one day for that kind of treatment.  I thought that was hilarious.

Most of my experiences with the public are pretty good when in uniform commuting to work.  You get the odd homeless drunk talking to you about his navy days with the open beer bottle in his cart while waiting for the walk signal.  Other than that it's been pretty good.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2005)

larry Strong said:
			
		

> Without politicizing this, there are more Rural people out here (read Conservative, old style values), or the people are first gen city livers and more urban people (read Liberal, fuzzy bunny slippers values) in Ont.



 :           ;D

I suppose you can say that.  You can also say that there are probably more virgins in a Nunnery than in a Whorehouse.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Are there still nuneries  :


----------



## GrimRX (15 Apr 2005)

Think the better question is: are there still wh... wait, you know.  I probably shouldn't be asking THIS one,  :dontpanic: lol


----------



## vangemeren (15 Apr 2005)

Here in North Bay, there's one a two minute walk from the university. (nunnery I mean)


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Iin Charlottetown, there's one a two minute walk from the university. (A whorehouse, I mean).


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2005)

onewingwonder said:
			
		

> Iin Charlottetown, there's one a two minute walk from the university. (A whorehouse, I mean).



That is a Nunnery across the street from UPEI.........Don't tell me that after all those years in Marion Hall, that that isn't.......damn, all those evenings spent wasted in the STU Barn.   :-[


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

NO, THAT one is a Nunnery. You didn't miss anything there...


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ghost!
> 
> When in doubt - sort-em out!
> 
> ...



NO..

When in doubt - kill them all, 
let GOD sort it out!

Mind you.. killing civilians isn't a good idea!


----------



## NavalGent (15 Apr 2005)

There's a nunnery about 2 minutes away from where I live, but I understand that there are only three nuns left, and when they die off, they're going to be putting in a housing development...which may include a future house...of...ya know...ill repute.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Gawd, I did not realize what I was about to start when I posted that answer ;D :, and any house of ill repute that consisted of virgins, would definitely be a money loser


----------

